# Ga Beekeepers Fall meeting



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Sept 25 and 26. Rock Spring, Ga. Just south of Chattanooga. 
www.gabeekeeping.com


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

The Walter T. Kelley Co. will be at this meeting and would be happy to bring your order to you. You will need to order before 9:00 am central time September 24th to have your order included. There will be no shipping charges to bring your order to the show.
Thank You


----------

